# what happens when you report someone to rspca



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

if you report someone to the rspca for cruelty to a litter, would the litter be taken off them? i hate the thought of yet another load of puppies in the rspca because i have reported the people.


----------



## Gina. (Sep 9, 2009)

That is so weird.. I was just about to ask this question.. but not about puppies



ETA: If they see something wrong they probably advise them on how to improve, and maybe go back to check after a week or so? Not really sure. They don't have any legal powers though do they?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very doubtful, they usually give them a set time to improve things before doing anything else but I suppose it depends on what you mean by cruellty


ETA I think I know which litter you are on about


----------



## soupdragon10 (Jul 27, 2008)

I do know that they sometimes do remove puppies - our Rottie x Akita was one of a litter bred for fighting (couldn't fight his way out of a paper bag now). I think they also removed the parents at the same time.

Probably depends on a case by case basis and how puppies are being kept etc.


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

i think i did explain it too you shell but ill go through it again, i was offered a docked rottweiler puppy (not the same as the one i was offered previously) the woman emailed me 2 weeks ago (puppies were 6 weeks old at the time) and said they would be ready in about 7-10 days once the tails had completely come off and healed. i was horrified to discover the person had docked them herself when they were just over 5 weeks old by tying the tails, they are even selling the pups when they havent even completely healed. I have today reported them, and i was honest with the rspca and said if they had been docked at days old by a vet i possibly would have turned a blind eye but the fact she has done it herself plus the age she has done them i felt she needed reporting as she is also expecting another litter and as she says "this is the way she has always done it". i was just concerned that the pups would end up in kennels, but then thinking about it they will get good homes and quickly given their age.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes even if they do end up being taken by the RSPCA, they will homecheck the homes which is probably more than their scabby owner would do anyway. They'd be in much better hands. Sick woman should be reported to the police too.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ian you needed to do it to stop these sick people breeding anymore pups, so well done


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i know not allowed but i thought they docked the tails at like 2/3 days not at 5 weeks


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

clairebear1984 said:


> i know not allowed but i thought they docked the tails at like 2/3 days not at 5 weeks


 
It seems some people are that sick that they wait until older to maximise the amount of pain and suffering that the pups have to go through.


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

An incident around here where a litter was seized due to illegal docking, I think the train of thought was if your prepared to mutilate a puppy what else are you capable of? D.I.Y docking is cruelty full stop and no pup docked in this way should be left in the care of the 
Bast:censor: that was happy to inflict such torture.
he was banned from owning animals and fined, unsure if he served time


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

poor puppies! they must be in a lot of pain having that on at 5 weeks old and the tail slowly dying :bash:


----------

